# Anyone else disappointed by Nexus accessories?



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Or, specifically, the lack thereof of decent accessories? The GNex has an official car dock, at least for GSM models. The CDMA model is left out in the cold unless if you want to spend the time to sand it down to make it fit into the GSM dock. There's a desktop dock, but it's for portrait only, and POGO. The N7 has nothing.

Now, I know there are a bunch of "docks" available I could use for either, but for the most part any of those are just a "one size fits all" type accessory, with no POGO or USB or any other type of connection. They just hold the device, and you have to manually plug it in each time if you want it to charge.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes. I thought pogo pins were a big plus but I have yet to see a dock for either of my devices, VZW GNex and Nexus 7, which incorporate them into the design.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

mostly I'm annoyed at the lack of good case options

there are a billion cookie cutter models that are all perfectly functional, but no real standouts


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

number5toad said:


> mostly I'm annoyed at the lack of good case options
> 
> there are a billion cookie cutter models that are all perfectly functional, but no real standouts


I have a case from Poetic that's similar to the iPad cases which I kinda like, but it's not fantastic (mainly because it sometimes starts to slide out of position a little when I have it sitting in landscape). It does the job though. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NMCPTQ/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00 And it keeps it pretty thin.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I got a nice leather case on Amazon that acts as a stand like a lot of them do. It was rathed 4.5 stars out of 5 by over like 167 people. I love this case. It locks the screen when you close it and wakes the screen when you open it. I like small stuff like that.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I got a nice leather case on Amazon that acts as a stand like a lot of them do. It was rathed 4.5 stars out of 5 by over like 167 people. I love this case. It locks the screen when you close it and wakes the screen when you open it. I like small stuff like that.


Yep, my poetic case does that, and so does the previous case I was using. That case like doubled the depth though...it was probably about a full inch deep.


----------



## bcornea81 (Jun 29, 2012)

@mustang Can you post up the link for that case you are talking about.

My girlfriend is looking for a decent case for her's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bcornea81 said:


> @mustang Can you post up the link for that case you are talking about.
> 
> My girlfriend is looking for a decent case for her's
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00

I LOVE this case! It's now up to 233 reviews and at 4.5/5 stars.

The nice thing is the cover stays on nice and snug. No accidental moving of the cover or anything. Great case and easily worth the $14.99 price tag especially since it comes with a screen protector and a USB-OTG cable!


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00
> 
> I LOVE this case! It's now up to 233 reviews and at 4.5/5 stars.
> 
> The nice thing is the cover stays on nice and snug. No accidental moving of the cover or anything. Great case and easily worth the $14.99 price tag especially since it comes with a screen protector and a USB-OTG cable!


Amazon sells the exact same case under 3-4 different brands. Mine was the MOKO slim fit. I love it too, but mine didn't come with the cable or screen protector. Only $9.95 US.

Rootbrain


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

For a good quality case for your N7 you might check out Portenzo. Expensive but real quality. I bought one but hell, it cost me half of my tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

For the best case, check out the Seidio Active case and it's matching multi purpose front cover. Cover turns into an adjustable kickstand that works in portrait or landscape.

I have seidio active cases on all my devices... they're the best around for anything imho.


----------

